# BTX Halted FreeBSD



## pedroparreira (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi guys.

I have a problem. My notebook doesnÂ´t have a CD drive. I want to install FreeBSD on my notebook using a USB pen drive. I got the IMG memstick from the FreeBSD website, and I use UNetbootin, to "burn" the IMG on the  pen drive. But on startup of the installation, there was an error with message 
	
	



```
BTX Halted
```

Does anyone know why I get this error?

Thanks.


----------

